
Will the company that kills Google be founded by Google employees? - earthboundkid
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2007/pulpit_20070524_002134.html
======
wmorein
The conclusions of this article may not necessarily be wrong (everything gets
killed eventully), but it pretty spectactularly misses the point of 20% time.
The interesting part of 20% time is that it is not about what management
thinks, but about how much momentum you can get on your idea yourself and with
others you can attract and motivate. I don't work there, but from my
understanding the idea is that mgmt can't reject an idea per se -- if you want
to work on it that is your call.

------
surya
No, Google will be killed by people who it rejected to take.

------
imp
This article is pure speculation.

------
ivan
Many famous empires were destroyed from inside.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Like what?

~~~
gyro_robo
Like a couple of shots inside a thermal exhaust port.

------
mojuba
Bob seems to be right (as usual). The moral of his story: don't try to buy up
50,000 painters and keep them under one roof, that's just disastrous.

